# Critique my riding/lunging. (PIC HEAVY!)



## Lucara (Apr 5, 2008)

Cooling down after the lesson.

















Me and Maroni.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

cute horse. Not bad riding either. Biggest thing would be to put your weight in your heals, not your toes, it will help your balance. Don't lean forward or roll your shoulders. Sit up straight when you start feeling off balance, don't lean forward, lean back...

but the horse is darling and you look great! Good work!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

You look really good for it only being your 5th lesson!

Another thing you'd want to do is have more bend in your elbows.

Maroni is just gorgeous..i have no idea how old she is though.


----------



## Lucara (Apr 5, 2008)

A better picture of me and Maroni. Lol I'll wait for a few more people to reply before I post her age =). I really don't like mares but she is just amazing! I'm completely spellbound by her!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

i say between 18 and 20?


----------



## Picture Perfect (Oct 9, 2008)

Around fifteen is my guess.


----------



## Equuestriaan (Nov 5, 2008)

Just remember heels down, elbows bent! =) Also I think you should bring your lower leg back just a tad. Other than that really good!


----------



## EquestrianGirl (Feb 7, 2009)

Not bad for your 5th lesson. The one thing I noticed was your head was down in some of the pictures while you were riding. Since the first day I started riding my eyes were always looking down. Lol. And now it feels so hard for me to correct that. Don't get into a bad habit of doing that because it could be dangerous once you come off the lunge line. 

Overall, really good!! And your horse looks really cute


----------



## Lucara (Apr 5, 2008)

Yeah lol I try to keep my eyes up but I have to look at her shoulders to make sure I'm on the right diagonal. Once I get it, I try to raise my head up. Lol Not to mention, going around in circles makes me dizzy even after just a short time. Lol I tried focusing on things but I was still getting swirling vision. =P

Maroni is 24 btw. Doesn't she look just amazing!?


----------



## horsegirl123 (Jan 7, 2009)

Yes, she looks a lot younger than 24!!!

Nice riding! 

The two main things that I noticed was that your heels should be down a little more. This will help you with balance. I good way to get your heels in the right position is to go into 2 point (half seat) position and when you sit, keep that same stretch in your heel. The other thing is that you should try to keep your head up more.

Other then that, you are very good for only your 5th lesson!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I think you've got a lot of talent and a great instructor! you look fantastic for someone who's only been on a handful of times! Very impressive! keep up the great riding and update us with photos regularly


----------



## hunterchic (Feb 4, 2009)

Read hunter seat equatation by George Morris.
He is the most looked up to trainer in the country, it's a great book


----------



## ally_loves_her_horses (Jul 5, 2008)

i havent read everybodies comments so sorry if i repeat anything, well you are doing well for your 5th lesson .. you sit on you bottom rather than tucking it under you .. this will fix your back and you need to bend your elbows and shorten your reins abit and bring your legs back abit so your shoulders , hips and heels are in a straight line but that will come in time 

good luck and keep us posted !


----------



## Lucara (Apr 5, 2008)

Yeah, I'm not used to having constant pressure on reins, I've always been told to keep them relaxed (western I guess?). So, when I have to keep pressure on them I feel like I'm dragging on her mouth. I'll try to remember everyones advice and put it to use this Saturday. =D


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Dec 26, 2008)

Very nice! I agree with one poster about your head and looking down. As one of my riding instructers told me:"watch the country you will cover, not the country you are covering".

btw Maroni looks fabu for 24! She is quite the looker! I would imagine in would be hard not to be spell bound by her!!


----------



## cowgirlfitzy (Jan 27, 2009)

You are doing very well. I think everyone already covered everything!

She looks amazing for 24!


----------

